# Dehydrating Basil



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Would you all recomend I dry it with the dehydrator or try just letting it dry in a paper bag like other herbs? I'm pretty new at using a dehydrator.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I use my dehydrator set it very low, between 90 and 100 degrees.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I set mine on the dash of my truck. Dries by the time I leave work for the day...


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I pop mine in the microwave for 30 seconds turn over and sap for another 30 seconds


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I hang it in a paper bag and air dry. I've tried it in the dehydrator as well, but IME, hanging seems to best preserve the oils.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I do mine in the dehydrator.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

wow... thanks everyone!
I think next year I'll plant more and try various drying methods


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Kazahleenah said:


> wow... thanks everyone!
> I think next year I'll plant more and try various drying methods


If you can, may I recommend trying different varieties of basil? There are so many wonderful choices to make: Thai, sweet, lemon, cinnamon...

I love basil.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Kaza, when I lived in 'Boyne country' I dehydrated both ways.

I preferred the dehydrator.

My opinion.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Pony said:


> If you can, may I recommend trying different varieties of basil? There are so many wonderful choices to make: Thai, sweet, lemon, cinnamon...
> 
> I love basil.


I have two this year.... sweet and one that smells like black licorice. (not sure what to use the last one on yet)



Riverdale said:


> Kaza, when I lived in 'Boyne country' I dehydrated both ways.
> 
> I preferred the dehydrator.
> 
> My opinion.


Thanks, this batch is in the dehydrator.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

I dry it in the oven, with just the oven light on.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I am in LOVE with my dehydrator!!! 
That batch was done fast, looks and smells great. 
I'm going to have a LOT of fun with this new toy... hehehe


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I tried to dry some basil in my excalibur yesterday and I must have done something wrong. I got big black patches on the leaves and they weren't dry yet. I did rinse them off before I put them in there and I didn't bother drying them first. I figured the dehydrator would dry them. Is that why it was weird?


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I would suggest freezing if you can - just rinse the leaves, pat dry and freeze. The flavour is much better than with dried (IMO). Of course, there's always pesto! Yum, basil is my favourite.


----------

